# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndim ne Java

## taulant2004

Smund te zgjidh nje detyr asesi kerkoj ndihmen tuaj ja detyra:
http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=109161

----------


## gimi_sky

Programi nuk eshte i veshtire, por te duhet disa njohuri ne java-swing..
se pari programo logjiken e programit duke perdorur formulat e pastaj e ben
nje fushe katekendeshe the e vendose gjylen ne pozicionin fillestar,
pastaj ofron tri fusha per percaktimin e shpejtesise fillestare, gravitetit dhe kendit 
dhe nje button per startim te programit (apo edhe nje reset-button)

Per simulim te duhet te perdoresh metoden Thread.sleep() e pastaj i llogarite koordinatat e reja te gjyles dhe e ri-vizaton gjylen ne pozicionin e ri..

Nese nuk ke fare njohuri ne swing, mund ta perdoresh NetBeans (eshte falas dhe ofron nje editor te mire vizual per java)

----------

